# dry ferts



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

I currently fertilize my tank with seachem flourish only. The seachem products are so expensive. So i was looking into getting the rest nutrients i need in dry ferts. I still have almost 2L of flourish left that i will continue to use until it is gone. I was gonna get Potassium Sulfate (K2SO4) and CSM+B Plantex. I dont need any nitrate i keep good levels in my tank with the fish load. I was just wondering what other fertilizes i should get and what my dosing regime should be?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Humpy said:


> I currently fertilize my tank with seachem flourish only. The seachem products are so expensive. So i was looking into getting the rest nutrients i need in dry ferts. I still have almost 2L of flourish left that i will continue to use until it is gone. I was gonna get Potassium Sulfate (K2SO4) and CSM+B Plantex. I dont need any nitrate i keep good levels in my tank with the fish load. I was just wondering what other fertilizes i should get and what my dosing regime should be?


FE. but also keep in mind that plants uptake NO3 in liquid form more readily then the bioload. msan I can barely tyope. here are your biggies:

KNO3 KH2PO4 K2SO4 Plantex CSM+B FE. greg watson has them, dont forgert to add epson salts to your CSB mix


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You really don't need the k2s04 unless you are running very low on potassium. I never use it. I get enough from the other 2.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

KH2PO4, i thought u werent sposed to add phosphates to the tank?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

It depends on your level.  You may need to pick up a phosphate test to test your tank.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

so my shopping list for greg watson should be
KNO3
KH2PO4 
K2SO4 
Plantex CSM+B 
FE


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Humpy said:


> so my shopping list for greg watson should be
> KNO3
> KH2PO4
> K2SO4
> ...


there is a lot of K in that list, *pardon my post from last night but for some reason I decided to post on here absolutely wasted drunk.* I agree with Damon on the K. And PO4 can lead to algae but as Kristen said get a test kit, if your tap runs low on PO4 then you may want to get it up to 5 possibly 10 depending on the plant's needs. I run my PO4 at 10 with no algae problems. It's going to be hard, but try not to get too scientific. EI method works well and you dont need a biomarine degree to make it work.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

ok so what if i get the K2SO4 instead of the KH2PO4 for the potassium and not worry about the phosphate?

what do you mean by there is alot of K?
and what is the EI method?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Humpy said:


> ok so what if i get the K2SO4 instead of the KH2PO4 for the potassium and not worry about the phosphate?
> 
> what do you mean by there is alot of K?
> and what is the EI method?


Estimative index method of dosing ferts. and I meant a lot of potassium (K)

but test for phosphates before you order your ferts


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

+/- ¼ tsp KN03 2x a week
+/- 1/16 tsp KH2P04 2xa week
+/- 1/16 tsp K2S04 2x a week
+/- 1/16 tsp (5ml) Trace Elements 2x a week
50% weekly water change

Does this seem like a good dosing schedule?

Is it okay if i just all that stuff on say sundays and wednesdays? or are they supposed to be dosed on different days?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

If you end up getting the KH2PO4, then you shouldn't dose it the same day as your trace ferts. Something happens when you dose phosphates and iron on the same day. I believe they cancel each other out (sorry, I'm not certain...need to do more research on this). So I'd atleast split those 2 up. You can dose the Macros (KNO3, KSO4, and KH2PO4 2 days a week, then dose the micros (trace) on 2 different days...like the macros on monday and wednesday and the micros on tuesday and thursday)....whatever works for you. 

edit: Phosphorus decreases the solubility of Iron, so you don't get as much Fe if you dose them on the same day.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Fe and po4 together will combine and the result is useless chemicals in your thank that bind and solidify.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Damon said:


> Fe and po4 together will combine and the result is useless chemicals in your thank that bind and solidify.


and cloud your water


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

I knew it was something.  Just didn't know exactly what happened when you mix them.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

okay so i got my ferts and have mixed them like this.
KNO3, 7tsp into 200ml
KH2PO4, 1tsp into 200ml
PLantex CSM+B, tbsp into 250ml

all of the above mixtures i will add 5ml 2x a week and
K2SO4, 1/4 tsp dose directly into tank

Is this a sufficient dosing amounts?


----------

